# My RZR S build



## greenkitty7

Well i did the priorities a little different this time. Went for comfortability first. Here she is so far.
I moved those pesky side bars out about 3 inches, snorkeled it to the roof, got a 2in lift, and working on a system for it.

















8" cadence wakeboard speakers with a rockford fosgate 600 watt amp.








Cupholders in the dash, because no one likes dirt in their beer.

Future plans to finish it up with a 5" outkast lift on 29.5 terms or 31 laws.

Im enjoying riding in chill mode these days. It will be a little bit before i throw some tires on it. Wasnt in a big hurry to put a big lift on and all, because its been a while since ive had something that i could zip around trails and blast down the dirt road in. But im sure ill miss the other eventually. So i will be back giving her heck. She actually really surprised me with those little 26s the last ride i took her on. She went just about anywhere i pointed it and climbed out of holes surprisingly well.


----------



## Polaris425

Very nice!


----------



## greenkitty7

Update: Finished the system last night, ended up going with a 600watt MTX audio amp. Sound is really clear and it gets LOUD.

---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151751226149398&set=o.138484062992127&type=2&theater

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------

I tried to post the vid through tapatalk but it wont let me do it.


----------



## Polaris425

Someone needs to remind you you're white. lol


----------



## greenkitty7

Haha. I listen to all types of music, that one just happened to be playing when i took the vid. You want some Christina Aguilera Jon? Maybe some Britney? A bowl of ice cream perhaps?


----------



## Polaris425

greenkitty7 said:


> Haha. I listen to all types of music, that one just happened to be playing when i took the vid. You want some Christina Aguilera Jon? Maybe some Britney? A bowl of ice cream perhaps?


That would make the day so much better. Que up Geenie in a Bottle and pass me the Blue Bell. :greddy2:


----------



## greenkitty7

:lmao::haha:


----------



## greenkitty7

Took it out this weekend and have two minor nitpicky problems with it. The belt housing has developed a leak around the seal for the belt cover, im gonna buy a sportsman belt cover since it has a drain plug and the rzr one does not (stupid design flaw) and my gas tank vent line has a small pinhole in it from where it was ran a little too close to the exhaust. im gonna build an aluminum heat shield to pop rivet to the frame to fix that problem, and go back and run my vent lines with high temp fuel line. These things run at about 180-220 on dry trails. (on the higher side if you are riding slow.) Other than that it did great at the TGW ride this weekend. Only complaint is how the tires pull in the creek and water, but that will be fixed eventually.


----------



## sau4u

The sportman cover is a good idea but did you take off the clutchs and seal behind the primary and secondary. Behind the primary is terrible for leaking, usually there and not the seal on the cover.


----------



## greenkitty7

sau4u said:


> The sportman cover is a good idea but did you take off the clutchs and seal behind the primary and secondary. Behind the primary is terrible for leaking, usually there and not the seal on the cover.


Yea that's the first thing I did. I took it to Jody at Outkast and he had a tool to pull the clutches. We sealed it up nice and tight back there.


----------



## T.J.

How do you like the cadence speakers? i just ordered 2 sets for mine. I liked the 6.5'' cadence i had, but they had no bass to them at all. I figured the 8'' would do a little better.


----------



## greenkitty7

I like em a lot, great price for the sound


----------



## T.J.

They do sound good for the price. hooking up an amp to mine tomorrow.


----------



## T.J.

these cadence 8'' tower speakers do a great job and are very loud! They are much cheaper than the other brands too.


----------



## greenkitty7

Well i hate 30"backs but i couldnt turn down the deal i got on these. They look great and pull hard but ride so terrible... But heres some progression anyway...

Before:

















After:

















I've also ordered some 14" bronze MSA Elixirs but they wont be here till the first week of december, so im rocking some XP stock steelies right now.


----------



## greenkitty7

Got my new wheels on yesterday!

















Im liking the bronze with the orange. Very different and not black diesels like EVERYONE has now.


----------



## Polaris425

me likey


----------



## greenkitty7

Thanks bud!


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Looking good


----------



## greenkitty7

Carnage! Haha. 30" backs claimed first stock rear axle.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

Are gorillas going to be a replacement?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenkitty7

I will be going with Rhinos from Super ATV. Far cheaper, and far less problems with them.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

They are half the price. How do they hold up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenkitty7

So far so good. On the rzrs anyway... The boots are kinda weak but ive found a more durable replacement for them.


----------

